# http referer rerausfinden & in txt datei reinschreiben



## snooze (11. Juni 2003)

Hi,
kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Ich will gerne herausfinden wer alles meine Dateien fremdverlinkt. Nun habe ich mit php erst vor kurzem angefangen und bräuchte deshalb Hilfe  Ich habe gehört, dass man mit einen http refferer die urls herausfinden kann und diese möchte ich gerne in einen txt datei speichern. Weis vielleicht einer wie das geht?


----------



## Fabian H (11. Juni 2003)

So wird immer der letzte Referer in die Datei referer.txt geschrieben (muss chmod 77 haben):

```
$fh = fopen("referer.txt", "w");
fputs($fh, get_env("HTTP_REFERER")):
fclose($fh);
```

Und so werden alle reingschrieben, beginnend mit dem Ältesten:

```
$fh = fopen("referer.txt", "a");
fputs($fh, get_env("HTTP_REFERER")):
fclose($fh);
```


----------



## snooze (11. Juni 2003)

Danke für deine schnelle Hilfe. Leider bekomme ich aber immer die Fehlermeldung Parse error: parse error bei der Zeile "$fh_=_fopen("referer.txt",_"w");"  Weist du vielleicht waran das leigen könnte? Sorry, bin ein Noob


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Juni 2003)

> $fh_=_fopen("referer.txt",_"w");


Hast Du da wirklich Unterstriche in dem Code geschrieben? Wenn ja, dann ersetz die mal durch Leerzeichen.


----------



## snooze (11. Juni 2003)

_ = Leerzeichen


----------



## Sven Petruschke (11. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich glaube, dass der Parse-Error dadurch zustande kommt, weil Du unter Windows arbeitest. Da musst Du die Datei im Modus *wb* öffnen. Also so:

```
$fh = fopen("referer.txt", "wb");
```

mfg, snuu


----------

